# The SBHonline Community Daily > Books, Movies, and TV >  >  Ken Follett Winter of the World

## JEK

This title will be released on September 18, 2012.

----------


## andynap

Good news

----------


## amyb

Yippee!

----------


## amyb

Oh my-940 pages!

----------


## MIke R

a dozen copies arrive today.....

----------


## JEK

The best reason to read in e-book form! Leaving for SFO on Wednesday and I would never lug a 940 page book along!

----------


## JEK

found on my Kindle this morning . . .  a teaser for the fans :)

----------


## amyb

I admit it, I'm hooked!

----------


## JohnC

Amy
I expect you to finish it tonight and give us a full review tomorrow......

----------


## JEK

Mr F. rather liked this review





Ken Follett (official)
Thanks to the Washington Post for a rave review of Winter of the World at: http://www.washingtonpost.com/entert...emailtoafriend

----------


## rivertrash

"Rave review"?  Seemed a little tepid to me.

----------


## JEK

If the author likes it, I like it.

----------


## amyb

Got it-Can't wait to crack it open tonight!

----------


## KevinS

It's an SBH book for me.

----------


## amyb

I sure hope I have it finished by the end of October. No long flights planned. And now there is the NFL in action and that distracts me.

----------


## amyb

All done-and disappointed. 
Will I read part 3, of course I will.

History from 1933 to 1947 has been covered in much more detail and with better story lines. I kept waiting for a fresh take on things and events, but the plot lines were all familiar.

An easy read but not what I was hoping for having waited 2 years for WINTER OF THE WORLD to appear

----------


## andynap

Uh- oh. I don't like that. I may think twice before getting it.

----------


## amyb

Want to borrow my copy?

----------


## MIke R

it certainly was a disappointment for me, sales wise this past weekend...No Easy Day and of course the 50 Shades series, which may become my all time best seller ever, all outsold Winter

----------


## andynap

Thanks Amy but I'm sure my library has it- a waiting list tho. I was going to download it but not now.

----------


## amyb

Library is good. You could always start it and NOT finish it if it lets you down.

----------

